# Surrey Meet - EPSOM - TONIGHT



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

We have had two good summer meets at this location so lets make it 3 on the trot.

The Out and Out Restaurant / Pub - Tattenham Corner Epsom.

Has parking for 140 cars

The address is Epsom Downs, Epsom, Surrey KT18 5NY


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As the Surrey owners have be invited to attend the SolenTTeer's meet on the 7th June and as no one seems to want to attend this meet, this proposed meet is cancelled.


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Er ... no-one ? I had me hand up for that one ! 9 June looks good (if I can drag hubby away from the footie start !) :roll:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

You can count me in Vic, if you want to put it back on.

I will also ask Tej.

:roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Kam it's back on lets hope we can get a few to come along and you for one know what a good meet it is.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im up for the Surrey meet in Epsom


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Im up for the Surrey meet in Epsom


Thats great Joss I hope with camera so we can have some more excellent shots of our cars


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

No problem Vic, Ill bring the tripod too and do some arty farty night shots if conditions allow


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Count me in for whichever one goes ahead please Vic


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Hi Kam it's back on lets hope we can get a few to come along and you for one know what a good meet it is.


Sorry Vic, have been busy at work 

Great place to meet, nice pub and great location looking over Epsom downs 8)


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

count me in vic please

i haven't seen you guys for ages

it will be good to catch up 

panbikes


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

yeah ill be there for this one.

Epsom meet is always a good one.

Vik you making a list of whos attending???


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

I will there, be late at around 21.30.

8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> I will there, be late at around 21.30.
> 
> 8)


wow i didnt know your allowed out that late. nice one!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > I will there, be late at around 21.30.
> ...


I have to be back in by 11 :? :wink: 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > kam said:
> ...


mate its the same with me, when i go out on the town if im not in bed by 12.......i usually go home. LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

So far those who have stated that they will be attending are

TTVic
HRDTT
Buttons
Panbikes
Kam
TTej

Now there must be more than this, a Great Venue, Friday night, Light Evening, Good Weather (fingers crossed).

Vic


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Very hot 8)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2335


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Very hot 8)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2335


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

According to the BBC not a cloud in the Sky and 26C, so no excuses get those TT's out.
Would have expected some of the Kent boys to come over, but they seem to have lost their passports.
And what the excuse is for all the Surrey Owners who post on this forum, I have know idea apart from they must all be staying in and washing their hair :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Hopefully I'll be there. I was supposed to be in Bristol all day Friday but that's been cancelled.  It's been a while so looking forward to it.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

May get along too (Worcester meeting for work dependent), it's only up the road if I'm home. You can all admire the way my bonnet has zero gloss after a shoddy DIY repair by me! What time?

Andy


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Good news, some of the old boys from the last Epsom meet.

8) ....what time Vic :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

good to see the numbers growing again. ill send a few PMs out see if we can get Jay and Troy to come along aswell.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Kam any time from 7.30pm onwards

Glad to see that the numbers growing as well must be the weather [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

TTej said:


> good to see the numbers growing again. ill send a few PMs out see if we can get Jay and Troy to come along aswell.


 Gonna try and make this one.. I fear permission is needed


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ttroy225 said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > good to see the numbers growing again. ill send a few PMs out see if we can get Jay and Troy to come along aswell.
> ...


Come on Troy we can all turn up and ask if your allowed to play, even Kams allowed out, and its way past his bed time. 

Trying to convince Wak to make it down, hes a maybe at the mo


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TTej said:


> Trying to convince Wak to make it down, hes a maybe at the mo


Its a maybe not I'm afraid, wedding anniversary bekons!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Wak said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to convince Wak to make it down, hes a maybe at the mo
> ...


 Whose ?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well we have the weather for a great meet.

See you all tonight.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

So who is coming tonight.

Vic is your list up to date :roll: , Troy do you have permission


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll be there.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

steveh said:


> I'll be there.


Will be good to see you, so that is three


----------



## Mike TT (Jun 5, 2006)

What time at Epsom do we meet?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Mike TT said:


> What time at Epsom do we meet?


19.30 onwards 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ill be there, ill be coming straight from AmD, so excuse if the car is dirty, im getting a haldex upgrade so im sure i wont be hanging around.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> ill be there, ill be coming straight from AmD, so excuse if the car is dirty, im getting a haldex upgrade so im sure i wont be hanging around.


Tej, two hands! 8)


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll be there !


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

BuTTons said:


> I'll be there !


Nice one :wink: , Vic where are you :roll:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> Tej, two hands! 8)


thats not the problem, its the heavy right foot! lol

good to see more ppl coming, big thanks to Vic

THANKS FOR FIXING IT FOR US!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Tej, two hands! 8)
> ...


   :lol: :wink: .....but where is Vic?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

kam said:


> So who is coming tonight.
> 
> Vic is your list up to date :roll: , Troy do you have permission


 I'm so there!!! :lol: You leaving straight from work Kam?


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

I hate it when work gets in the way [smiley=bigcry.gif] Was really looking forward to it too. Bleeping server :evil:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Another really good meet although for a while it looked as if it was only going to be me and Vic but by the end of the evening there were six of us which wasn't bad considering it was a Friday night and the M25 and all the roads around it were a nightmare (it took me 2.5 hours to drive the 14 miles from my office to Epsom  ).

Great to see some old faces, sorry, familiar faces and to meet ttroy225. Shame a few more people couldn't make it but there's always next time.


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

thanks vic for organising last night's meet

good to see some old and new faces

roll on gaydon

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, thanks Vic. Two meets in one week - good work.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

nice one Vic, the wings and hoses look very smart

great seeing all you guys again, apart from Kam that is. :lol:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Good to see you all again, Vic thanks for sorting it.

Cant' wait for the TTOC meet, should have some nice mods by then :roll:

Tej, nice smoke last night, thought your car was on fire  ......you should have gone for Porsche :wink: 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> Tej, nice smoke last night, thought your car was on fire  ......you should have gone for Porsche :wink: 8)


lol im holding up one finger Kam, guess which one.

yeah i think we can say they have been bed in now. you should have gone for 6 pots. :-*


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Not the Epsom meet but the only half decent pic of all our cars lined up at the midweek meet with the sollenteers.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Good to meet the guys.. old and new ..

Steveh.. Nice colour combo..

Panbikes .. Glad ur on GMT now..

ttvic.. Thanks for rescuing me from the car park Vic, could of been there all night. (just beeped you in Esher by the)

Tej/ Kam.. both your cars look equally nice :roll:










I forgot to include my car in the pis.. Shame best one there by miles :lol:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Cheers Troy, you must get that red leather :roll: :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Glad you all had a great time and it was good to meet up with some old friends.

now Gaydon who is taking charge of arranging the Sunday cruise up from Surrey?

Troy cheers for the beeb


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Still miffed I missed Friday ! Re Gaydon, Vic it looks like it's just SteveH and I at Chievely on the Sunday to meet up with the SolenTTeers so far :? Joss is a maybe. Dunno about anyone else. Surrey/SolenTTeer pics up on Fotki if you promise not to compare them too closely to Joss' fine work ! :roll:


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Glad you all had a great time and it was good to meet up with some old friends.
> 
> now Gaydon who is taking charge of arranging the Sunday cruise up from Surrey?
> 
> Troy cheers for the beeb


 How many of us want to meet up Sunday morning.. show of hands please..


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

[smiley=dude.gif] me


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

To go up to Chievely to meet up with the SolenTTeers ? Yes please ! + 1 passenger 8) 8) !!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I have just found out that Ill be attending a family christening that Sunday so youll have to count me out for Gaydon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

If any of you Surreyites fancy nipping up to the Bucks meet (south Bucks) on the 22nd you'll be very welcome.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Tej mentioned it to me last night.

I will try to make it :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kam said:


> Tej mentioned it to me last night.
> 
> I will try to make it :roll:


 8) I'll add you on the list Kam - looking forward seeing you there


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> If any of you Surreyites fancy nipping up to the Bucks meet (south Bucks) on the 22nd you'll be very welcome.


Trying to poach more Surrey owners :wink:

See you on the 22nd so that I can meet up with the Surreyites


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If any of you Surreyites fancy nipping up to the Bucks meet (south Bucks) on the 22nd you'll be very welcome.
> ...


Yep  (I assumed they would all just follow your example anyway vic :wink: )

and Yep


----------

